# How to train to talk



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you get tiels to talk? I know they can do sounds. Ours whistles and can make a rolling of the R's sound. 

Any sites that talk about training them to talk?

Has anyone here trained theirs to talk and how did you do it?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Some tiels will talk and others are just as happy whistling tunes, repetition is the key with them keep repeating the words you want them to say, with Ollie every time I would see him I would say who's a pretty boy it would be a couple times a day and after a few weeks he started saying pretty boy.
I have read you should take them into a quiet room and spend about 15 minutes repeating the word you want them to say but i am not a huge fan of that I wouldn't want someone in my face saying the same word over and over again...lol 
I personally think if they hear a word often enough a few times a day and they want to say it they will, start with one pretty boy or good boy seem to be easy for them and stay with that one word till they pick it up then move to the next word, another easy one was his name Ollie he hears it alot so he picked that up as well.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't tried the quiet room thing yet. Everytime we greet our tiel or he is sitting with us and we just want to talk to him we say "Pretty Tunes"...Tunes being his name...

I forgot to mention he is doing the ticking sound that the computers hard drive does.

I guess we will just keep saying Pretty Tunes and hope for the best!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You will be surprised what they pick up, how old is he? Dooby says loads of things but it's only because of repetition, like Laura said. Everytime I uncover him in the mornings he says Good Morning, because that's what I've always done, then at night he blows a kiss and says night night, because once again, that's what I've always done. I don't do those things any other times of the day so he associates Good Morning with being uncovered and night night with being covered. Then throughout the day, he will ring like the phone, say hello and then says Yes, it is me! He says Good boy, clever boy. He laughs like me, whisltes jingle bells and various other versions of the same tune. lol. He knows when you say to him "It's in your dish!", he'll go to his dish, so soon he's start saying "It's in your dish" It's all about doing things at a certain time and saying the same things to go with the actions. I'm with Laura on the not repeating over and over again, it would drive me crazy to sit and say for example, pretty boy, pretty boy, pretty boy over and over and over, so just casually talk to him and he will pick it up. It takes Dooby about a month to get something new. His latest is when he's eating, he'll say "Yum yum!" because every time I give him something to eat, I'll say "Try it, it's yum yum!"


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Alll my Earl can do is wolf whistle, and tries to do the kissing sound  

I do wish he could talk, but he just doesn't seem to get it, so we have give up on trying to teach him words, and we just wolf whistle/whistle to him 

We did the repetition, thing, everytime we went past his cage, we would say "hello" etc. But he stilll didn't learn it after a long time


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just keep working with him. I would not repeat over and over again it would drive me crazy too  Here is what their voices can sound like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7WCDr6wGgw Spike starts talking more around the 40 sec mark


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tunes isn't even a year old from what everyone suggest from his pictures I am guessing 8 months now.

Wow that is so neat that Dooby says all that! I will definatly keep trying and making sure I say certain things when I do certain things.

Great video of Spike!!! Do you want to go to bed! and I think he said I gotta go to work! I have to show this to my son!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sophia said:


> We did the repetition, thing, everytime we went past his cage, we would say "hello" etc. But he stilll didn't learn it after a long time


I find hello to be a hard word for a lot of them I say hello to Ollie all the time when I see him and he has never said it but yet he will say Ollie's a pretty boy, go figure


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello is a harder word to learn. Spike did say I gotta go to work  Sometimes he will say Icarus do you want to go to work  Icarus is my budige


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some talk some don't...Ziggy seem to pick up things as he likes...I tried acctually teaching him and he still likes what he likes...Just keep talking to them and repeating things...Ziggy learned how to say:
Hey Baby
Pretty Bird
Pretty Baby
Hey pretty bird/Baby
What a pretty bird
Hello (but it's no clear)
Love you (still workin on the clarity)
and the latest he's working on
Kiss me Baby


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like how the tiel asks the budgie if he wants go to work....he wants the budgie to earn them birdie funds instead of himself, teehee!


----------

